# #occupydisaster



## nivoldoog (Sep 11, 2017)

So i am gonna make this a running log of stories from me trying to help with disaster relief.

Newest story. Just now. Kinda funny.

"
Well, hitch fail. So i walk back into town and buy something to drink. I share my testimony with a dude on a bike. I tell him of the unfortunate problem of people giving me money instead of work. If that is my only problem... bring on the problems RIGHT! Well lady pulls up and begs for 75 cents. I give her a dollar and tell her my blessings. 

"In that case let me get a ten! Make it 20!"

I laugh and give her seven mo. 

"I am only gonna buy beer with it!"

Amen Sister!"


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 13, 2017)

im not sure i really understand? you arnt getting work or rides but just kick downs and are giving kick downs back to other folks?


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 13, 2017)

SlankyLanky said:


> im not sure i really understand? you arnt getting work or rides but just kick downs and are giving kick downs back to other folks?


Yep


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 13, 2017)

New story... from an hour ago.

"
I nearly had to kill a man just now... 
Sitting here having good convo. 
A dude walks up with a machete talking noise.
I stand, offer a hand shake. He calls me gay.
Refuses the hand shake.
Then calls my friends woman stupid.
He drunk.... 
I put my hand on my blade and got ready for battle. The woman stands up and confronts him. ...
He fled... but whoa"


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 13, 2017)

I didnt want to fight him. But i love taking knives from people like this. It was a sweet looking machete. I had a great day... did work, got fed well, having good convo over beer... 

I would die before my new friends git harmed.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 13, 2017)

not that there is anything wrong with yer posts, but it just seems these kind of little day to day updates would be more suited to yer profile page.


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 13, 2017)

Unfortunately not enough space....


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 13, 2017)

SlankyLanky said:


> not that there is anything wrong with yer posts, but it just seems these kind of little day to day updates would be more suited to yer profile page.


Little day to day... a, possible, machete battle is just day to day!? If that is mundane to you... then damn.... i dont want to fuck with you.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 13, 2017)

by day to day i meant you saying 


nivoldoog said:


> So i am gonna make this a running log of stories from me trying to help with disaster relief.


 as in you mean this to be some kind of journal type thing, which is why i thought it may be better suited to a profile post instead of continuing to post daily in a thread about what goes on in yer life on a day to day basis. but ya know, do whatever you want its none of business.


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 13, 2017)

Only posting epic shit. Or funny. I thoight about digging up the old thread about when to use a knife.... but... matt got mad and didnt believe me when i said i punk bitches all the time when the pull a knife. I got a lot of shit from people on that. But hey... I am a warrior. I have yet to meet one on here.

Not saying warriors are not here... just i dont know you.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 13, 2017)

yea...well good luck with that hope it keeps working out for you.


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 13, 2017)

SlankyLanky said:


> yea...well good luck with that hope it keeps working out for you.



God is with me... no one stands a chance.


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 13, 2017)

Besides... if it was just profile i wouldnt get to have this pointless conversation that is wasting time.


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 13, 2017)

SlankyLanky said:


> not that there is anything wrong with yer posts, but it just seems these kind of little day to day updates would be more suited to yer profile page.


Well... not completely pointless.

Matt... am i wrong for this log? You and i dont see eye to eye often but this is your world...


----------



## deleted user (Sep 14, 2017)

SlankyLanky said:


> not that there is anything wrong with yer posts, but it just seems these kind of little day to day updates would be more suited to yer profile page.



I disagree this thread could become a classic of stories from travelers living and aiding people in Texas, the Caribbean, and Florida. A punk/traveler perspective documenting this time in America sounds excellent.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 14, 2017)

stukovthetuna said:


> I disagree this thread could become a classic of stories from travelers living and aiding people in Texas, the Caribbean, and Florida. A punk/traveler perspective documenting this time in America sounds excellent.



yea. um but it wont, its just this dude and me trying nicely to let him know that hes bordering on spamming his own thread.


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 14, 2017)

stukovthetuna said:


> I disagree this thread could become a classic of stories from travelers living and aiding people in Texas, the Caribbean, and Florida. A punk/traveler perspective documenting this time in America sounds excellent.


My point of starting this. Thank you. I hoped to get more stories from other people a flowing but...


SlankyLanky said:


> yea. um but it wont, its just this dude and me trying nicely to let him know that hes bordering on spamming his own thread.


This snowflake is proving a point about people sucking.

Sorry sgt spanky... but i got called a snowfake recently and i thought that was funny as fuck. First time i heard it so still trying it out. I got worse words if you prefer?


----------



## deleted user (Sep 14, 2017)

SlankyLanky said:


> yea. um but it wont, its just this dude and me trying nicely to let him know that hes bordering on spamming his own thread.



Idk man, I might be going out to Tampa and the hurricane's damage isn't going anywhere soon. I'm sure there will be plenty of stories to come.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 14, 2017)

nivoldoog said:


> This snowflake is proving a point about people sucking.


 why what a godly thing of you to say about one of christs children. what a way to turn the other cheek hmm?


----------



## deleted user (Sep 14, 2017)

Easy guys easy! Goose-fra-bah good damnit!


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 14, 2017)

Just a man willing to do battle with a drunk machete carrying man... nearly pissing his self from laughter. Thank you slanky. And thank you stukou..


----------



## piglettino (Sep 14, 2017)

everybody go to fl and volunteer. i did. red cross, team rubicon, other groups are helping


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 14, 2017)

You did team rubicon? I have become anti red cross... but even in my jadedness to them... naw im still jaded to the red cross.

I have heard many good things about Team Rubicon... one bad.


----------



## piglettino (Sep 14, 2017)

nivoldoog said:


> You did team rubicon? I have become anti red cross... but even in my jadedness to them... naw im still jaded to the red cross.
> 
> I have heard many good things about Team Rubicon... one bad.



team rubicon good. what did you hear that was bad?


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 14, 2017)

piglettino said:


> team rubicon good. what did you hear that was bad?



A member got mad after they got the donation from trump and instead of funding long time supporters they flew in people from UK. So... he turned in his gear. I questioned his comment... he said they still good group.


----------



## piglettino (Sep 14, 2017)

trump, gwb, all the demons of the past several decades. any vile corporation you can imagine. but also alot of decent people and org's.


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 14, 2017)

piglettino said:


> trump, gwb, all the demons of the past several decades. any vile corporation you can imagine. but also alot of decent people and org's.



It sounded like you were anti trump... i agree... i think. But besides the point. There are hundreds of orginizations trying to help now. Quite a few of them are scams.... if we forget the scamers there are still hundreds of groups. That in it self has made this situation difficult... trying to get the right people, the right supplies... in the right spot. Nearly impossible! The logistics to thst is beyond me. Point me... I fix... boom. I am simple. Fix this... kill that... go drink beer. Over


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 14, 2017)

SlankyLanky said:


> why what a godly thing of you to say about one of christs children. what a way to turn the other cheek hmm?



Dude... i may owe you an apology... my snowflake comment was borderline hate speech. But if you feel heat from that statement... then may you melt back into water.

That was a terrible apology... yea i may need to go pray and do some hail marrys or something.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 14, 2017)

SlankyLanky said:


> View attachment 39040


Amen brother amen. Thank you


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 14, 2017)

I pray i dont get banned. Fir i have been on this site fir near ten years. I have learned much and i am very thankful.

"Well maybe you can donate some of those blessings... "

I will try lord.

But while we asking for stuff... can i get some weed? Better then beer i think...


----------



## piglettino (Sep 14, 2017)

nivoldoog said:


> I pray i dont get banned. Fir i have been on this site fir near ten years. I have learned much and i am very thankful.
> 
> "Well maybe you can donate some of those blessings... "
> 
> ...



why would u be banned??!! aint no call fer that.


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 14, 2017)

piglettino said:


> why


I feel a bit guilty for dealing with this no good rotten slanky. I have not drawn my sword yet... but i really want to. For i do not like this person. I love him for he has given me much laughs because of his...

His... i better stop.

His lack of knowlage saddens me... i grow angry.

But i lack knowlage on him. He could be really cool... but i dont see it. 

Because of him... my thread is now spread thin


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 14, 2017)

This man ruined my thread and i am very pissed off.

Call me a wing nut... i agree.
Maybe i am the snowflake...


----------



## piglettino (Sep 14, 2017)

stand strong Brotha Man


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 14, 2017)

"It.is callled... #occupydisaster ... what did you espect to happen.."

Well, dont say God dont have a sense of humor.


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 14, 2017)

piglettino said:


> stand strong Brotha Man



Only by his will.

We could be talking about real shit... like how you can volunteer get a paying job... but no... this...this man wants ti distract from good work.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 14, 2017)

no one is distracting you or others from anything. you have spammed the shit out of yer own thread with edited posts that make it appear like you have a personal vendetta against me for just saying that maybe instead of updating a thread every day you might want to make a longer post and turn it into a story instead of whatever you decided to make this thread into, which honestly now is basically the ramblings of a dude who keeps bringing up god and obviously doesnt like me.


----------



## angerisagift (Sep 14, 2017)

Hope this doesn't end???? I am enjoying this.


----------



## DrewSTNY (Sep 14, 2017)

Nah, herp. (Sorry, can't do the new name yet) He's probably just having a beer and trying to channel creature. Doesn't seem to be intentionally spamming up post count, but I do agree that this would be better as a continuing thread/update. Just add to the original post, dude. We will comment as necessary. If the stories are mixed in with other responses, it gets hard to read.


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 14, 2017)

DrewSTNY said:


> Nah, herp. (Sorry, can't do the new name yet) He's probably just having a beer and trying to channel creature. Doesn't seem to be intentionally spamming up post count, but I do agree that this would be better as a continuing thread/update. Just add to the original post, dude. We will comment as necessary. If the stories are mixed in with other responses, it gets hard to read.


Can i get a wipe to after machete battele post? I think that possible, call it even.

No!


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 15, 2017)

SlankyLanky said:


> no one is distracting you or others from anything. you have spammed the shit out of yer own thread with edited posts that make it appear like you have a personal vendetta against me for just saying that maybe instead of updating a thread every day you might want to make a longer post and turn it into a story instead of whatever you decided to make this thread into, which honestly now is basically the ramblings of a dude who keeps bringing up god and obviously doesnt like me.



Thank you brother
Apparently we both sno


DrewSTNY said:


> Nah, herp. (Sorry, can't do the new name yet) He's probably just having a beer and trying to channel creature. Doesn't seem to be intentionally spamming up post count, but I do agree that this would be better as a continuing thread/update. Just add to the original post, dude. We will comment as necessary. If the stories are mixed in with other responses, it gets hard to read.


No really do it. It will keep me happy as i walk.
The name. I boom i understand


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 15, 2017)

@SlankyLanky your new sn is Sgt.Spanky


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 15, 2017)

I got drunk, got sober drunk sober and i am still pissed.

Thankfully tonight i camp at mans house tonight ready to do battle with mold and floor replacement. This coukd of prolly went in profile.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 15, 2017)

moved thread to general banter and locked it. this thread serves no purpose, and definitely does not meet the criteria set forth in the OP. warning issued for posting spam and wasting people's time.


----------

